# Vaping Promotion



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

I'm posting in this thread in the Ecig News and Media section because I think promotion of Vaping is an important part of our duty as lunatic Vapers!

There was some talk of doing Vape Gear like T-Shirts etc but nothing has come of it so I'm thinking of just getting a quality T-Shirt or 2 and going to these instant print or embroidery places to have it done. I'm looking for the perfect message to put on the T-Shirt (Along with the ecigssa logo and web address of course) and need suggestions...

So far these are the ones I like most...

Stop smoking in analog and upgrade to HD vapor!

Smoking is Dead
Vaping is the Future.
The Future is *NOW*!

Vaping beats smoking anytime!

Proud to be part of the Vaping Revolution!​


----------



## shabbar (22/3/14)

my postman now knows the term Vape Mail ..

i spend Friday nights at the vape bar trying new e-juice flavours...

ive got 99 problems but a cigarette aint one ...

No , its not a dildo ,, but youre a **** 

live long , vape on !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

shabbar said:


> my postman now knows the term Vape Mail ..
> 
> i spend Friday nights at the vape bar trying new e-juice flavours...
> 
> ...


Shabbar, what vape bar?


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

@Rob, some cool vape ads and quotes!
http://www.pinterest.com/Vapage/vaping-quotes-anti-smoking-ads/


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

TylerD said:


> @Rob, some cool vape ads and quotes!
> http://www.pinterest.com/Vapage/vaping-quotes-anti-smoking-ads/



Awesome! Thanks @TylerD !


----------



## shabbar (22/3/14)

@TylerD .. lol its just a quote for @Rob Fishers t shirts as in instead of a normal bar/pub

aah we so neeed a vape bar in jhb

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

I love this one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeCulture (22/3/14)

@Rob Fisher I know a few great quality printer that are nice and cheap. PLEASE don't get those bad quality prints lol

Let me know and ill send you some details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

VapeCulture said:


> @Rob Fisher I know a few great quality printer that are nice and cheap. PLEASE don't get those bad quality prints lol
> 
> Let me know and ill send you some details



Please PM me details! Thanks!


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

I hate those silkscreen prints! I I can get printing like the Billabong etc. printing, I will buy 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

I'm a big fan of the crossfit themed shirts - especially the ones for girls.







Cleans, Jerks and Snatches are all barbell lifting exercises

I like this one though:




??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

@Rob Fisher - I appreciate your efforts. 
I would definitely support this and buy a T-shirt or two.

As I said to Zegee I think it was - who was previously looking into something similar, my view is that for me, the T-shirt has to look quite nice. Nothing too over the top, message wise or colour wise. Perhaps something a bit more subtle. 

Having said that and looking at the link @TylerD posted, I was quite drawn to the following two items:




This keychain has a great message on it which encapsulates the message IMO. Perhaps the logo at the top can be replaced with the ECIGSSA logo.

Another one which caught my eye was this one:



This is the spirit of many of us forumites...
Perhaps a rework of this somehow, incorporating the ECIGSSA logo.

Those are my suggestions

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/3/14)

And of course the best promotion is to use your device in public proudly and in full measure. Blowing plumes with a neuralizer (Men In Black) is a surefire way to get attention and possibly promote the concept. Lol! It's funny how folks think the SVD in 18350 mode with dripper is HUGE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

Thinking about this some more, and @Matthee 's signature actually sums it up the best:



> As a smoker, if someone told me I could quit easily, but it would cost a few thousand rands and would be a fun experience, also engaging my sense of smell, taste and touch without adding calories, I would have said: "Where do I sign up!".



Maybe something like the herballife: Lose Cigarettes now, ask me how?

*facepalm*

LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (23/3/14)

How's about, " I'm a Master Vaper" kinda like masturbator but with my hand on my APV 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> How's about, " I'm a Master Vaper" kinda like masturbator but with my hand on my APV
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


I think this thread just became R18 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/3/14)

shabbar said:


> @TylerD .. lol its just a quote for @Rob Fishers t shirts as in instead of a normal bar/pub
> 
> aah we so neeed a vape bar in jhb


And cape town


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

andro said:


> And cape town



And Durbs by the sea!


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

What if we undertook some ambush marketing techniques?

If we made little stickers and all the members ran around sticking them on ashtrays and anywhere smokers group themselves we could spread the word about vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/14)

I LOVE that idea dev!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> What if we undertook some ambush marketing techniques?
> 
> If we made little stickers and all the members ran around sticking them on ashtrays and anywhere smokers group themselves we could spread the word about vaping



We could be even more overt and hand out calling cards with info on it and web addresses etc... we could open with you stink and you are gonna die! Do you want to live and smell better? Then hand them the card.

No serious for a second now... someone with a bit of a flair for design could design either a small calling card size or a half an A4 info pamphlet. It could be done 2 up on a PDF and we could all just print our own stock and hand them out... unless we have a printer or a connection with a printer business that could make a plan.

PS I love the stickers idea as well!


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

I love the idea of small tabs. Basically a horizontal business card, cut into 4 equal sections.

We could then chuck this at smokers and tell them they stink and are going to die - the Rob Fisher (TM) approved method.

I know a printing Company I use to print some of my publications - they could probably do a large scale colour run fairly easily. Printed front and back. I am not able to do design work though.

I am sure they could do stickers as well if we wanted. Can't be that hard to find. I am thinking a little round sticker, maybe a modification on the typical 'no smoking' symbol, with text printed around it at the bottom.

There could be a downside though. If I owned a cigarette machine or had a bunch of stickers on the ashtrays at my business I would probably log a complaint with the admins of whichever web address was provided on it. Something to consider I guess...unless it was a 'rogue' element of forumites who did this without the official sanction of Ecigsa admin


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> We could then chuck this at smokers and tell them they stink and are going to die - the Rob Fisher (TM) approved method.
> 
> I know a printing Company I use to print some of my publications - they could probably do a large scale colour run fairly easily. Printed front and back. I am not able to do design work though.



OK we need someone to come up with the words and strap lines and someone to do the design... we can start with a PDF that we can each print on our own printers to start and see how they go... once we have got a working info sheet that is getting the message across we can go for a print run and get Vendors to sponsor them with their own web site and advert on the flyers.

OK calling all designers...


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

Great idea Rob, but I want to dazzle people with awesomeness - in the form of a nice print on good quality card.

What I was thinking is that it was done in a similar way to the Afriville project.

We get a group of folks to donate to the cost of the printing, and then we can 'sell' packs of 30 cards to individuals on the forum. These card pack funds are then used to support more card funds.

Individuals are then free to decide how much promo material they want to purchase - at say R 10 a 30 card deck.

Or maybe we could ask the retailers on here to contribute to the costs? After all, the stronger the forum gets, the more potential customers they have.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> Great idea Rob, but I want to dazzle people with awesomeness - in the form of a nice print on good quality card.
> 
> What I was thinking is that it was done in a similar way to the Afriville project.
> 
> ...



Love all your suggestions and think it's a great idea!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

OK here is a start on the words for the flyer... feel free to change and make suggestions...

Bugger... can't cut and past... will attach a PDF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/14)

Hi Rob, I took a look at your flyer.
Great effort!
After reading the first paragraph I got so excited, then I remembered that I have already converted to vaping 

Good writing there.

Just worried about ECiggies sort of endorsing the retailer. It is mentioned so many times that it may make the reader think that Eciggies and the Forum are one and the same. Just saying...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> Just worried about ECiggies sort of endorsing the retailer. It is mentioned so many times that it may make the reader think that Eciggies and the Forum are one and the same. Just saying...



How do you mean eciggies? www.ecigssa.co.za? 

Or do you mean us choosing a vendor to sponsor the costs?


----------

